
SteamVR is coming to Mac–and Apple says it will actually work - mpweiher
https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2017/06/steamvr-is-coming-to-mac-and-apple-says-it-will-actually-work/
======
Fej
Whether or not it actually works is irrelevant. There is no commercial Vive
software on Mac and there probably never will be any significant amount. VR is
niche as it is and Apple has been completely absent until today; as a result
high-end VR (i.e. Vive and Rift) are Windows platforms exclusively. All VR
software for these platforms is built for Windows only. Add to that that the
number of Macs currently out there capable of running a Vive is practically
nil and you have just no incentive for devs to write VR software for Mac.

